# Slashdot Games Inside the New Xbox Experience



## Clark Kent (Nov 1, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Inside the New Xbox Experience
By News Bot - 11-01-2008 02:20 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Eurogamer has an in-depth look at the new Xbox Experience, which is coming on November 19th. They discuss the new interface and features, and their reaction is generally positive, citing graphical improvements, smooth file management, and better chat functionality. "The Guide is also your access point to the new Party system, where you can gather eight of your friends together in a voice-chat channel and move the group between games. You don't even have to be doing the same thing: you can just chat along regardless. And because it's a service layer, it automatically works with all your existing games. Gears of War treats it like it's always been there. Instead of inviting a player, you invite the group; instead of ending a session and having to reassemble for another, you stay together. You can open it up to friends or set it to be invite-only, and while it's one of NXE's quieter additions, it's also its most authoritative statement: this is Microsoft saying, 'We figured we might need to do something like this, so we made sure we could.'"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/01/0523208amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/01/0523208"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/01/0523208amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/-kO4iP6PS57Md40vyyUs05MbVxs/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/-kO4iP6PS57Md40vyyUs05MbVxs/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/B_vU9bRfYjA" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

